# sex from behind tips



## dino3120 (Jan 8, 2016)

My wife and I want to have sex doggystyle but are having some difficulty pulling it off (don't laugh). She is a little bit on the bigger side, and I am a lot of bit on the taller side. So there seem to be a couple issues working against us. As for her size, I am not complaining in any way. I am wildly attracted to her. But it seems as though when I approach from behind, I run into her butt and the backs of her legs while her vagina is still a long ways away. As for my height, it seems as though the length of my femur (knee to hip distance for the non-medical folk) is such that my member is just too high to really get at anything other than her butt. I don't mean to overshare, but it's not a length issue with anything else. I'll just leave it at that. She's not very flexible either.

Does anyone have any tips for how to position or situate ourselves a little better so as to help bring her vagina closer back toward me and to get myself a little lower so as to approach from a more optimal angle? Especially anyone who has experience doing doggystyle with a bigger girl would be incredibly helpful. Thank you.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Yep, put her on a desk or the vanity or put a few pillows under her knees. Or just pull her up so you are level. Watch some youtube videos, I am sure someone is out there giving instructions. Good luck.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Sadly I've never had the femur length to make this a problem. But based on a very long term relationship with a larger woman. Where there's a will there's a way. Inflexibility in her mind has always been a bigger deterrent than inflexibility in her legs. If all else fails try a sideways X.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Mechanically it seems that if she has her legs together with yours on the outside spread out some, that should shorten your stance enough to line up. Also try with her bent over the bed and you standing behind her (depending on the height of your bed of course). She may need to arch her back some to "present" close enough to get past the shape of her butt.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

badsanta said:


> I essentially searched for doggy pictures including a normal man doing doggy with dwarf females.


I so hope your wife snoops badsanta, I want a thread about how a horrified wife found dwarf porn on her husband's computer. 

OP- This is about as good as I can google on work computer but scroll down, there's a pic of a red/blue couple doing a semi-doggy that might work for you


Sexual Positions For Overweight People - AskMen
Get your woman to lie on her side in a fetal-like position (on her side with knees bent). Again, pillows are your friend; use them sparingly. Place a few of them under her hip and before jumping into the goods, kiss and stroke her body first. But if the pillows make her uncomfortable, then don't use them.

Now, you should be kneeling like you would if you were going in the doggy way. For variety, you can lift one of her legs and place it on your shoulder. Once you get the gist of it, this can be the greatest position you've ever discovered.

ETA- where'd you go BS? Want me to delete too?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> ETA- where'd you go BS? Want me to delete too?


Nah... I was worried about offending dwarfs, not my wife snooping. 

I assume mature women of small heights should feel accepted by society these days. 

Having just googled "doggy with midgets" reminded me about a documentary I saw that included a dwarf working at a brothel. Essentially she said her clientele were men that had fantasies for young people, and this mature lady said that if she was able to fulfill these men's fantasies and keep them away from underage women that it gave her a sense of purpose. The the better part of my brain reminded me that there was nothing funny about what I just saw, so I should not joke about it. But perhaps this needs to be said, I don't know...

Badsanta


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

badsanta said:


> Nah... I was worried about *offending dwarfs*, not my wife snooping.
> 
> I assume mature women of small heights should feel accepted by society these days.
> 
> ...


You are in so much trouble. You have probably offended way to many. The Politically Correct police will soon be knocking on your door and confiscating your computer.



> Historically, the term ‘midget’ was used to describe "proportionate dwarfs," while ‘dwarfs’ could be any person affected by dwarfism, proportionate or disproportionate. Still, today, the term ‘midget’ is considered derogatory, and most people will find it insulting. Some people also claim that ‘dwarf’ is also insulting. The politically correct term for people suffering from dwarfism, especially in United States, Canada and New Zealand is "little person" or "little people."


Dwarf vs Midget | Difference Between


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Had similar problem. Her butt was a bit more booty than a mostly average **** could reach reliably. hadn't had that problem with previous partners (who I could take from behind while they were lying flat), but one lady it just did not work with her kneeling. Some of it, I think, might have been the way she held her hips... but giving women sexual position advice in this day and age...


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Have her arch her back down so that her butt is sticking more up in the air. This will give you more access to her.

Try to have her at various stages of bent over. maybe have her lean over something, even one of those semi-solid pillow things. Then widen the gap between her knees until you have good access. Again, have her arch her back so that she is trying to touch her stomach to the bed (or where ever).

I've noticed a problem like this with me and my wife and we are both averaged sized people. For whatever reason I have to constantly remind her to arch her back the right way otherwise I pop right out. I found the smaller pillow under her hips, and not her waist, helps her stick her butt more up in the air.

Hope that helps.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Try having her bend over the arm of a couch.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm tall and my wife is short...., we found out that our bed is the perfect height for me to stand next to it with her on the bed in doggie position pointing off the side. It is her favorite way for PIV.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Kind of an odd question. I mean the height issue is really simple math. A step, a stool, a pillow or two, etc. And for the booty and thighs getting in the way, if you push really hard do those not become less of a problem? I don't know; maybe let gravity help out by leaning forward.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
some positions just don't work well for some couples. Its fun to try , but you may find that with your builds it doesn't work well. It works for my wife and I, but it isn't one of either of our favorites.


----------



## timedoesnothealall (Sep 15, 2013)

Have her kneel on an OFFICE CHAIR. Use the pneumatic lift/lower adjustment to achieve the best angle. You can also adjust the tilt. It's no different than a barber or dentist adjusting a treatment chair. If you don't have an office chair, buy a fabric covered one without arms or don't attach the supplied arms. She can hang onto the seat back. You could borrow a neighbor's chair for a test drive before forking out any money


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Sex swing:+1:


----------



## timedoesnothealall (Sep 15, 2013)

Great idea but possibly more $$ than a simple office chair or adjustable stool. Depending upon weight, he may need to install steel I-beams to support the contraption. Also, no friend, neighbor or relative would question an innocuous office chair. A swing hanging from aloft is a little more difficult to explain. That demands safe, secure storage and install/take down. Still, there's that large eye-bolt up there; wonder what that's for?

Anyway, the simple formula for achieving his goal is as follows: The angle of the dangle should = the heat of the meat, if the mass of the ass remains constant.


----------



## Big Mama (Mar 24, 2014)

I have been blessed abundantly by the lord. I have some booty to spare. I am 5 ft tall, and my H is considerably taller. In the days that we had doggy, I would get on the bed and back up to him as he stood at the edge of the bed. I would get on all fours, then prop one leg up so I could see under it, kinda out to the side. That gave my H plenty of room to find the target area. Sometimes it is all in the arch. I would lay completely down on my chest but have my stomach off the bed for the most part. My legs spread only enough for him to get in between. I would also aim things so H could reach them. Kind like pointing the vigainal opening as much towards the ceiling as possible. Though that is not really possible to point that far upwards, so don;t get any ideas.


----------



## Purple Cat (Dec 6, 2012)

You might try the Liberator pillow. They are designed for this reason.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Purple Cat said:


> You might try the Liberator pillow. They are designed for this reason.


Liberator has several designs and shapes. One of which has restraint points to tie the wife down


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Not a big fan of doggy, difficult to get things match up and tends to give me back trouble (I have a herniated disc that acts up if I hyper extend at all). 

As @Mr.Nail mentioned, the sideways X is excellent. Great angles, good fall back position when you are both physically exhausted. Lacks a little on intimacy on the upper bodies, but not any more than doggy would be. But it does give you both access to use your hands down below. :smthumbup:


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

So you know the long bench you find at the end of your bed at a nice hotel? Yes get one of those. I should not have to spell it out right?


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

I used to have trouble with that bc my wife and I are the same size and I have a pretty short penis. But having her point the butt upward seems to do the trick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Have her wear heels ...so when she bends over, she is higher. You're welcome.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Oops, I reread the OP...and you want her to be lower. lol I see. I'm petite, and so I wear heels to bring me higher. But, you might still try the heels because when she bends over, and raises her butt in a way that ...well, just try it lol


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

*Deidre* said:


> Have her wear heels ...so when she bends over, she is higher. You're welcome.


Red heels specifically?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Kilgoretrout said:


> Red heels specifically?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For some occasions, yes. 

:x


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

*Deidre* said:


> For some occasions, yes.
> 
> :x


Actually now that I am saying it I think she had to kind of lower the butt and arch it back for reasons mentioned above
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Big Mama (Mar 24, 2014)

DO NOT BRING UP WEIGHT LOSS DURING SEX OR IN REGARDS TO SEX TO YOUR WIFE. You will be sleeping alone, and your new sex partner will be your hand.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't help but notice that dino never returned to his own thread...

Hope he worked it out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Whenever I get the privilege of doggy I always get told to slow down. Thing is I am not actually going that hard or fast, and when they say slow they mean really slow down...

I enjoy the visual and all but the pace frustrates me, I start to go limp.

"Giggity Giggity!"


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> I can't help but notice that dino never returned to his own thread...
> 
> Hope he worked it out!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 He's probably been busy.... trying out the tips


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

larry.gray said:


> Try having her bend over the arm of a couch.


Or just use the couch. 
Being over 6 foot, and wife is a foot shorter.....works out about right!

:grin2:


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Kilgoretrout said:


> Red heels specifically?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


and thigh high stockings


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

The Liberator Pillows, they are great, gets the pressure off my knees and my butt up high. Mr. SC loves doggy and so do I.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Sun Catcher said:


> The Liberator Pillows, they are great, gets the pressure off my knees and my butt up high. Mr. SC loves doggy and so do I.


Their black label series really intrigues me.


----------

